# Beetlespin and swivels



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Using beetlespin or betts spin is it worthwhile including a small swivel before the lure, or does the weighted SP act as a keel, and stop the risk of line twist?


----------



## Mallard Duck (Jun 18, 2006)

Whilst i haven't used them personally (bought some but not game to try them at $3.50 each!!) I have seen them used extensively on the Wild River Bass DVD (Top DVD of central coast 50cm+ wild river bass caught from coleman journey canoes). The guys there primarily use bettlespins and medium sized plastics (a tube shaped one with a number of stringy bits behind) in appleseed colour. They do not mention the use of a swivel anywhere nor is it used and the underwater footage doesn't show any twisting.

Sorry but thats the best i can do not haveing used them yet. Will give them a go on Sunday as i am going for an EP bash and could let you know.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I used the Betts spin once and it ran true. No twisting.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

Dodge said:


> Using beetlespin or betts spin is it worthwhile including a small swivel before the lure, or does the weighted SP act as a keel, and stop the risk of line twist?


No swivel required, Dodge.

A very easy lure to use just tie it on your leader.

cheers


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

I agree with mac-fish, just tie straight onto your leader.


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

fishinswing said:


> I agree with mac-fish, just tie straight onto your leader.


Agreed. Try the 2" Gulp swim minnow on it.


----------

